

Sprint commits to buying $15.5B worth of iPhones from Apple - evo_9
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/02/27/sprint-commits-to-buying-15-5b-worth-of-iphones-from-apple-thats-almost-24m-units/

======
vyrotek
This is actually pretty frustrating as a long-time Sprint customer. Their
focus on the iPhone has costed them many customers who have been shouting in
the forums to release a new Windows Phone.

